# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تاپیک جامع منطق و ریاضیات

## Phenotype_2

اگه سوالی راجبه ریاضی داری، هر چی که باشه، چیزی رو درک نمیکنی، یا دوست داری درک وسیعتری به دیگران بدی الان توی تاپیکی درستی واسه مطرح کردنش قرار داری.

----------


## broslee

> بعدن ی متن مناسب اینجا میزارم. الان انگشتان داره یخ میزنه از سرما.


قشنگ معلومه که هوا سرده اونجا.مغزت زودتر یخ زده هنوز گرمی نمیفهمی.فک کنم تاپیک باز کردی جا گرفتی برای بعدا.

----------


## ALI_SoReNa

به عنوان اولین سوال این تاپیک و رونق گرفتنش شروع می کنیم .

این سوال رو ببینید من اینجوری حلش کردم ، بعد گفته مجموع جواب ها بین بازه بسته 0 و پی : مگه دو جواب نمیشه ! اگه نه مشکل این چیه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> به عنوان اولین سوال این تاپیک و رونق گرفتنش شروع می کنیم .
> 
> این سوال رو ببینید من اینجوری حلش کردم ، بعد گفته مجموع جواب ها بین بازه بسته 0 و پی : مگه دو جواب نمیشه ! اگه نه مشکل این چیه


اول ی توضیحی کوچیکی رو بگم.
اگه ab=ac باشه نتیجه گرفتن b=c درسته؟ علارقم چیزی که فکر میکنی از ab = ac نمیشه نتیجه گرفت b=c. چرا؟ چون فقط تو در صورتی میتونی a رو از طرفین تساوی ساده کنی که بدونی a صفر نیست. ی مثال: 0×2 = 0×3 ولی 2=3 غلطه. پس قبل از ساده کردن ab=ac به b=c باید شرط صفر نبودن a رو بپزیری. دو دسته جواب داریم... اگه a صفر باشه به ازای هرمقدار برای b و هر مقدار برای c تساوی ab=ac برقراره. و اگه a صفر نباشه به شرطی تساوی بر قراره که b=c باشه. توی حل مسله ی بار ی همچین اشتباهی رو مرتکب شدی وقتی طریفن رابطه رو به Cosx + Sinx تقسیم کردی
.عکس پایین رو ببین:

تو دو عاملی که با رنگ نارنجی خطشون زدم رو ساده کردی... درسته؟ نمیتونی بدون پزیرفتن اینکه اون عامل مخالف صفر همچین کاری بکنی. عاملی که ساده کردی رو اجازه بده S صدا کنیم. دو حالت برای S پیش میاده.

● اگهS صفر باشه که به وضوح تساوی شامل S درسته، چون دو طرف تساوی صفر میشه و دو صفر با هم برابرن. پس S=0 ی جواب مسله س. تو با تط زدن بدون دقتی این دسته جواب معادله رو بدست نمیاری.
● اگه S صفر نباشه، پسی از کمی ساده کردن، به همون جوابی میرسیم که خودت به درستی رسیدی.

پس مسله دو دسته جواب داره که تو به یکیشون نرسیدی چون درست ساده نکردی.
میتونی مسله رو اینجوری حل کنی که دو دسته جواب رو با هم بدست میده:

----------


## S I N A

*آیا این دو تابع برابرند ؟!
اگر آره چرا و اگر نه چرا ؟!




x هام شبیه پاهای عنکبوتی هست که میخواد به آدم حمله کنه*

----------


## daniad

> *آیا این دو تابع برابرند ؟!
> اگر آره چرا و اگر نه چرا ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x هام شبیه پاهای عنکبوتی هست که میخواد به آدم حمله کنه*


دامنه برابر و به ازای هر ایکس مقدار دو تابع یکیه پس گمونم ! برابرند

----------


## Mohands mm

> *آیا این دو تابع برابرند ؟!
> اگر آره چرا و اگر نه چرا ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x هام شبیه پاهای عنکبوتی هست که میخواد به آدم حمله کنه*


برابر هستند مشخصه چون هم ضابطه هاشون برابره و هم دامنه ی دوتاش  اعداد حقیقی هست

----------


## pouria98

1-
بچه ها چرا میگم معادله درجه 4 ، 4تا ریشه داره؟
یا معادله درجه 3 ، 3تا ریشه داره؟
کلا چرا معادله درجه n ، حد اکثر n تا ریشه داره؟

2-
چرا به معادله مثل این میگن درجه 2؟   x^2+x  .... مگه نباید عدد ثابت داشته باشه؟ چرا به x^2  خالی میگن درجه 2 اخه مگه نباید یه ایکس از درجه یک و یه عدد ثابت هم داشته باشه؟

میشه اینا رو برام توضیح بدید؟

@qasem@  @FBI@   @LeftBehind @the END @S I N A

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 1-
> بچه ها چرا میگم معادله درجه 4 ، 4تا ریشه داره؟
> یا معادله درجه 3 ، 3تا ریشه داره؟
> کلا چرا معادله درجه n ، حد اکثر n تا ریشه داره؟
> 
> 2-
> چرا به معادله مثل این میگن درجه 2؟   x^2+x  .... مگه نباید عدد ثابت داشته باشه؟ چرا به x^2  خالی میگن درجه 2 اخه مگه نباید یه ایکس از درجه یک و یه عدد ثابت هم داشته باشه؟
> 
> میشه اینا رو برام توضیح بدید؟
> ...


ب جمله ای که بصورت x^n هستش میگیم جمله توانی. به مجموع جملاتی به این شکل وقتی بالاترین توان n0 باشه میگیم چند جمله درجه  n0. عبارت x^2 + 3x ی چند جمله ای درجه 2. عدد ثابت هم داره کی گفته نداره؟ در واقه x^2 + 3x +0 بوده.  x^2 هم ی چند جمله ایه. پرسیدی چرا؟ واسه اینکه x^2 + 0x + 0 بوده. اینجوری فک کن که همه جملات هستن. اونایی ک نمیبینی بخاطر ضریب صفرشون بهتر حزف بشن تا فرم ساده تری ایجاد بشه.

سوال اولت:
هر چند جمله ای در جه n با احتساب ریشه های *موهوم و تکراریش* دقیقا n ریشه داره. اونجا که گفتی هر چند جمله ای درجه n حد اکثر n ریشه داره غلطه. یا باید بگی چند جمله تی درجه n با احتساب ریشه های تکراری و موهومش دقیقن n ریشه داره یا باید بگی هر چند جمله درجه n حداکثر n ریشه *حقیقی* داره.
میدونم اعداد موهوم رو چندان نمیشناسی پس واسه روشن شدن موضوع چنتا مسال میزنم.
x^2 +1 =0 ریشه حقیقی نداره. این کاملا واضحه. ولی با در نظر گرفته ریشه های موهوم این معادله  دقیقا دو ریشه داره که با i+ و i- نمایش داده میشن.
x^3 =8رو بخای حل کنی احتمالا میگی ی ریشه داره. این غلطه. باید بگی ی ریشه حقیقی داره. تنها ریشه حقیقی این معادله 2 ولی این معادله دو ریشه موهوم دیگه هم داره که جمعا میشن سه ریشه. دو ریشه موهومش منهای یک مثبت و منفی رادیکال سه i هستن.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

صفر به توان صفر چند میشه ؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> صفر به توان صفر چند میشه ؟؟؟


Google میگه 1

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> Google میگه 1


هرکی یه چیزی میگه  :Yahoo (4):  خیلیا میگن صفر خیلیها هم میگن تعریف نشده ...

----------


## S I N A

> هرکی یه چیزی میگه  خیلیا میگن صفر خیلیها هم میگن تعریف نشده ...


*
ببین 0 بتوان 0 یا حتی 0 تقسیم بر 0 جزء مبهمات ریاضی هستش
بین اینکه حاصل این عبارات چی میشه واقعن بحث بوده بین ریاضی دانان و الان هم هستش

واس 0 بتوان 0 خیلی ها میگن تعریف نشدس اما اثبات هم دیدم که به کمک نپر رسوندنش به یک

اون سوالی هم که گذاشتم دقیقن به سبک همین بودش که بین خیلی ها هنوز تضاد عقیده داره
همون دو تابع که خیلی هاتون با خنده از کنار سوالم گذشتین*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

???؟؟؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

صفر به توان صفر تعریف نشده س. ولی گاهی برای سازگاری به بزی چیزا سعی میشه تعریفش کن. درست مثل کاری که در مورد عدد غیر صفر به توان صفر انجام شده، عدد به توان صفر اثبات نمیشه بلکه برای سازگاری با مورد خاصی تعریب میشه ولی کاری که میکنن اثبات نیست.  ی مثال بزنم واسه 0 بتوان 0. واسه اینکه تابع x به توان x در نقطه 0 پیوسته باشه باید 0 بتوان صفر رو 1 تعریف کنیم.

سینا ی جوری میگه بین ریاضی دانها بحث هست، انگار مطالعات سنگینی در زمینه تاریخ ریاضیات و مسایل ریاضی روز داشته.
 @S I N A
@

#ZeroToTheZeroPower

----------


## Phenotype_2

> فایل پیوست 51251
> 
> ???؟؟؟


فایل پیوست 51252

چهار منهای چهار دومم منفیه در حالی که رادیکاله مثبه.
جذر مجزور a با a برابر نیست با قدر مطلق a برابره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> فایل پیوست 51252


دمت گرم این پارادوکسا تو گلوم گیر کرده بود  :Yahoo (4): 
اینم یه معروفش : 
فرض کنید که در یک مسابقه تلویزیونی شرکت کرده‌اید و میان سه در باید یکی را انتخاب کنید. پشت یکی از درها یک ماشین است و پشت دو در دیگر دو بز. شما یکی از درها را انتخاب می‌کنید (مثلاً در شمارهٔ ۱). مجری برنامه که می‌داند پشت هر در چه چیزی است، در دیگری را باز می‌کند (مثلاً در شمارهٔ سه) و به شما نشان می‌دهد که پشتش یک بز است. بعد از شما می‌پرسد که «می‌خواهید در شمارهٔ ۱ را با شمارهٔ ۲ تاخت بزنید؟» آیا به سود شماست که انتخابتان را عوض کنید؟

----------


## S I N A

*@mohammacl

محمد اینجور اثبات های بی خود زیاد هستند تو ریاضی
یک چیز ثابت بین همشون اینه که مراحل بازگشت پذیر نیستن.
یعنی شما اگر یک قضیه رو به روش بازگشتی اثبات کنین ، باید مراحل تون از آخر تا اول بازگشتی باشن
یعنی از خط آخر بتونی برگردی قبلیش
تو مثالی که شما زدی این مشکل وجود داره

اینم یکی دیگه مثل همون
تازه این بدبخت از ریشه مشکل داره
معلم های مدارس معمولی بخوان بچه ها رو سر کار بزارن اینو بهشون میدن میگن تناقص قرن ریاضی هستش خخخخخخ




 @LeftBehind

مهدی اون رو واقعن با چشم های خودم دیدم
معلم مون تلگرامش رو نشونم داد
تو گروه ریاضی کشوری اساتید ریاضی واس همین سوال x بتوان یک سوم حدود دو هقته بحث کرده بودن
حتی چند تا سورس انگلیسی نشونم داد که بین ریاضی دانان بین المللی هم اختلاف هستش

یکی دیگش هم نقاط بحرانی تابع x بتوان چهار سوم بودش که کلی کل کل بود سرش .



*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *@mohammacl
> 
> محمد اینجور اثبات های بی خود زیاد هستند تو ریاضی
> یک چیز ثابت بین همشون اینه که مراحل بازگشت پذیر نیستن.
> یعنی شما اگر یک قضیه رو به روش بازگشتی اثبات کنین ، باید مراحل تون از آخر تا اول بازگشتی باشن
> یعنی از خط آخر بتونی برگردی قبلیش
> تو مثالی که شما زدی این مشکل وجود داره
> 
> اینم یکی دیگه مثل همون
> ...


این عددیا که آره اکثرا چرته !یجوری صفر رو از دو طرف ساده میکن و ... ولی اون احتماله منطقی به نظر میرسه ولی نیست  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):  نظرت چیه ؟:
فرض کنید که در یک مسابقه تلویزیونی شرکت کرده‌اید و میان سه در باید یکی را انتخاب کنید. پشت یکی از درها یک ماشین است و پشت دو در دیگر دو بز. شما یکی از درها را انتخاب می‌کنید (مثلاً در شمارهٔ ۱). مجری برنامه که می‌داند پشت هر در چه چیزی است، در دیگری را باز می‌کند (مثلاً در شمارهٔ سه) و به شما نشان می‌دهد که پشتش یک بز است. بعد از شما می‌پرسد که «می‌خواهید در شمارهٔ ۱ را با شمارهٔ ۲ تاخت بزنید؟» آیا به سود شماست که انتخابتان را عوض کنید؟

----------


## S I N A

> این عددیا که آره اکثرا چرته !یجوری صفر رو از دو طرف ساده میکن و ... ولی اون احتماله منطقی به نظر میرسه ولی نیست   نظرت چیه ؟:
> فرض کنید که در یک مسابقه تلویزیونی شرکت کرده‌اید و میان سه در باید یکی را انتخاب کنید. پشت یکی از درها یک ماشین است و پشت دو در دیگر دو بز. شما یکی از درها را انتخاب می‌کنید (مثلاً در شمارهٔ ۱). مجری برنامه که می‌داند پشت هر در چه چیزی است، در دیگری را باز می‌کند (مثلاً در شمارهٔ سه) و به شما نشان می‌دهد که پشتش یک بز است. بعد از شما می‌پرسد که «می‌خواهید در شمارهٔ ۱ را با شمارهٔ ۲ تاخت بزنید؟» آیا به سود شماست که انتخابتان را عوض کنید؟


*من اصن نمیفهمم قضیه چیه
مجری میدونه پشت در 1 و 2 و 3 چیه
آغا من در 1 رو انتخاب میکنم خب ؟!
بعد مجری میره در 2 رو باز میکنه ؟!
من اینجوری از نوشته تو برداشت میکنم


باید یک چیزی تو این مایه ها باشه :
مثلا من 1 رو انتخاب میکنم
مجری میدونه همه رو 
بهم میگه 1 رو با 2 عوض کن
حالا به سود منه این تعویض یا نه ؟!
منظور اینه ؟

اینجوری هم که آخه چرته 
گیجم کردی ممد 




*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *من اصن نمیفهمم قضیه چیه
> مجری میدونه پشت در 1 و 2 و 3 چیه
> آغا من در 1 رو انتخاب میکنم خب ؟!
> بعد مجری میره در 2 رو باز میکنه ؟!
> من اینجوری از نوشته تو برداشت میکنم
> 
> 
> باید یک چیزی تو این مایه ها باشه :
> مثلا من 1 رو انتخاب میکنم
> ...


خودت رو گیج نکن ! فضیه اینقد باحال هست که گیجت کنه ! :Yahoo (4): 
ببین سه تا در داریم دوتاش پوچه یکی پشتش یه جایزست مثلا ماشین !
شما هر دری رو انتخاب کنی مجری مسابقه یکی از درها که خالیه رو برات باز میکنه میمونه دوتا در ! بعد مجری بت میگه این دری که خودت انتخاب کردی رو بی خیال شو اون یکی در رو انتخاب کن ! مثلا درهای  a - b - c رو فرض کن . تو در a رو انتخاب میکنی و مجری در b رو که پوچه برات باز میکنه و ازت میخواد a رو بیخیال بشی به جاش c رو انتخاب کنی ! اگه این کار رو بکنی شانست تغییری میکنه ؟

----------


## S I N A

> خودت رو گیج نکن ! فضیه اینقد باحال هست که گیجت کنه !
> ببین سه تا در داریم دوتاش پوچه یکی پشتش یه جایزست مثلا ماشین !
> شما هر دری رو انتخاب کنی مجری مسابقه یکی از درها که خالیه رو برات باز میکنه میمونه دوتا در ! بعد مجری بت میگه این دری که خودت انتخاب کردی رو بی خیال شو اون یکی در رو انتخاب کن ! مثلا درهای  a - b - c رو فرض کن . تو در a رو انتخاب میکنی و مجری در b رو که پوچه برات باز میکنه و ازت میخواد a رو بیخیال بشی به جاش c رو انتخاب کنی ! اگه این کار رو بکنی شانست تغییری میکنه ؟


*
ما سه تا حالت داریم که دوتاش باخت هستند و یکیش برد
واس انتخاب اول مون هم میتونیم برد رو انتخاب کنیم هم باخت ولی انتخاب ما هیج تاثیری توی ادامه روند مساله نداره
در هر صورت و صرف نظر از انتخاب ما ، یک حالت باخت حذف میشه .
 یعنی چه انتخاب اول ما برد باشه چه باخت ، یک حالت باخت حذف میشه و دو حالت میمونه که یکیش باخت هستش یکیش برد.

کل 4 خط بالا که نوشتم مساوی هست با اینکه قسمت اول سوال سرکاریه
حالا میریم سراغ ادامش

در هر صورت ما در پایان مساله به این می رسیم که بین دو حالت یکی رو انتخاب کنیم که شانس پیروزی یا برد 50 درصد هستش.
یعنی صرف نظر از انتخاب اولیه ما یا انتخاب ثاویه شانس ما همیشه واس پیروزی 50 درصده .
پس انتخاب های ما هیچ تاثیری توی شانس پیروزی ندارند .


البته یک چیزی تو مسئله ذکر نشده واس همین منم در نظرش نگرفتم
اینکه مجری با تهیه کننده دست به یکی میکنن یا نه*  :Yahoo (4): *
یعنی اینکه آخرش که مجری میگه c رو با a عوض کن میخواد اذیتت کنه و کلک بزنه یا نه همینجوری یک چرتی میگه.

این دیدگاه من بود در مواجهه با این مسئله
شما چیجوری تحلیلش میکنی محمد جان ؟!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> ما سه تا حالت داریم که دوتاش باخت هستند و یکیش برد
> واس انتخاب اول مون هم میتونیم برد رو انتخاب کنیم هم باخت ولی انتخاب ما هیج تاثیری توی ادامه روند مساله نداره
> در هر صورت و صرف نظر از انتخاب ما ، یک حالت باخت حذف میشه .
>  یعنی چه انتخاب اول ما برد باشه چه باخت ، یک حالت باخت حذف میشه و دو حالت میمونه که یکیش باخت هستش یکیش برد.
> 
> کل 4 خط بالا که نوشتم مساوی هست با اینکه قسمت اول سوال سرکاریه
> حالا میریم سراغ ادامش
> 
> ...


نه مجری و تهیه کننده زد و بند ندارن توی مسئله ما  :Yahoo (4):  قانون هم همیشه یکسانه !
در صورتی که انتخاب a باشه :


شما هرکدوم از اون سه تا رو میخوای انتخاب کن بعد خودت رو جای مجری بذار و یه در پوچ رو باز کن (حذف کن )و اونیکی رو انتخاب کن! میبینی که در 2 مورد برنده میشی و در یک مورد بازنده ! یعنی احتمال برد اگه تعویض کنی میشه 66 درصد ! چطور ؟

----------


## amin278

> هرکی یه چیزی میگه  خیلیا میگن صفر خیلیها هم میگن تعریف نشده ...


*بنظر من صفر مطلق به توان صفر مطلق در واقع همون صفر مطلق تقسیم بر صفر مطلقه:
*

----------


## S I N A

*@FBI
روی مسئله ای که محمد گذاشته فکر کن
دقیقن تو سبک این یک مسئله بودش که امام علی ( ع ) حلش کرده بودن ( قضیه ارث و شتر و ... )
اینقد خفن بود که میفهمیدی حضرت چیکار کردن ولی بازم نمیفهمدی 
یک پارادوکس عمیق تو ریاضیات

این سوال آخری هم یک چیزی تو این مایه هاس
استدلالی که من کردم بنظرم غلط نیستش و همینطور جواب محمد .

شما هم نظرت رو بگو*  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *بنظر من صفر مطلق به توان صفر مطلق در واقع همون صفر مطلق تقسیم بر صفر مطلقه:
> *


استدلالت خلاف قوانین منطقه. 
اگه  a صفر باشه که کلا دور باطل زدی. پس فرض کنیم a صفر نیست. حالا که  a صفر نیست تو بعد از تساوی سوم، تقسیم بر صفر انجام دادی که از غلط بودنش اطمینان داریم. پس چیزی که بدست میاری رو با منطقی که قابل پزیرش نیست بدست اوردی.


ی صحبتب هم با ممد mohamacl بکنم.

ریشه های این استدلاها برای تعریف عدد به توان صفر، صفر به توان صفر رو گفتم. گاهی برای سازگاری با ی رابطه خاست سعی میشه چیزی رو توری تعریف کنیم که با دانش قبلیمون سازگار بمونه. مثلا 
a بتوان n برابر است با a بتوان n-1 ضرب در a
این رابطه برای هر n بزرگتر از 1 و برای هر a درسته. حالا میخایم a بتوان 0 رو جوری تعریف کنیم که توی این دستور سازگار باشه. با فرض اینکه a صفر نباشه میشه ب راحتی نشون داد اگر a بتوان صفر رو 1 تعریف کنیم میتونیم درستور بالا رو برای هر n صحیح و نا منفی ای معتبر بدونیم. این بوده که  a بتوان 0 رو به فرض اینکه a مخالف صفر باشه رو 1 تعریف میکنیم.

در مورد صفر ب توان صفر هم وضعیت مشابهی وجود داره. 
تابع x بتوان x رو در نظر گرفتن. بعدش برای پیوسته بودن این تابع در x=0 نشون اده میشه که باید 0 به توان صفر رو باید 1 تعریف کنیم.

در هر حال... عدد عیر صفر ب توان صفر گاهی ظاهر میشه تو محاسباتمون... واسه همین عدد غیر صفر ب توان صفر رو رسما تعریف کردیم 1. ولی صفر ب توان صفر جایی طاهر نمیشه تو محاسبات.

توی همون تابع x بتوان x هم میتونستی x رو ازتوی دامنه حزف کنی و اصلا سعی نکنی صفر ب توان صفر رو تعریف کنی. ولی گاهی... گاهی... گاهی... میشه 0 رو هم جز دامنه تابه فرض کنی و برای پیوستگی تابع، صفر ب توان صفر رو 1 تعریف کنی. شما اصلا صفر ب توان صفر ور تعریف کن 5 هیچ نقطه ای از ریاضی دچار نقصان و تباهی نمیشه. ولی اگه خاستی تعریفش کنی، بعتره واسه سازگاری با چیزی این تعریف رو ارایه کنی.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> استدلالت خلاف قوانین منطقه. 
> اگه  a باشه که کلا دور باطل زدی. پس فرض کنیم a صفر نیست. حالا که  a صفر نیست تو بعد از تساوی سوم، تقسیم بر صفر انجام دادی که از غلط بودنش اطمینان داریم. پس چیزی که بدست میاری رو با منطقی که قابل پزیرش نیست بدست اوردی.
> 
> 
> ی صحبتب هم با ممد mohamacl بکنم.
> 
> ریشه های این استدلاها برای تعریف عدد به توان صفر، صفر به توان صفر رو گفتم. گاهی برای سازگاری با ی رابطه خاست سعی میشه چیزی رو توری تعریف کنیم که با دانش قبلیمون سازگار بمونه. مثلا 
> a بتوان n برابر است با a بتوان n-1 ضرب در a
> این رابطه برای هر n بزرگتر از 1 و برای هر a درسته. حالا میخایم a بتوان 0 رو جوری تعریف کنیم که توی این دستور سازگار باشه. با فرض اینکه a صفر نباشه میشه ب راحتی نشون داد اگر a بتوان صفر رو 1 تعریف کنیم میتونیم درستور بالا رو برای هر n صحیح و نا منفی ای معتبر بدونیم. این بوده که  a بتوان 0 رو به فرض اینکه a مخالف صفر باشه رو 1 تعریف میکنیم.
> ...


این اثبات رو میگی ؟ 
نمیدونم چرا هیچی ازش نمیفهمم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Phenotype_2

رادیکال دو به توان 6 ینی رادیکال دو رو 6 بار در خودش ضرب کن. ولی رادیکال دو. به توان رادیکال سه ینی چی؟ تو میدونی؟
اول  باید واسط بگم a ب توان b در حالت کلی چطور تعریف میشه. اجازه بده موضوع مهمی رو روشن کن. 
توی سه مرحله تعریف a ب توان b در حالت کلی تعریف میشه. اول این دو عکس رو نگاه کن:
فایل پیوست 51407
فایل پیوست 51408

اولی a ب توان b رو به صورت e ب توان blna توضیح میده.
حالا دو تا سوال پیش میاد. lna و همینطور e ب توان عدد دلخاه رو چطور محاسبه کنیم؟
دومی توضیح میده e بتوان عدو دلخاه رو چطور حساب کنی. دومی از کجا اومده؟ مشتق هر دو طرف با هم برابر... از طرفی دو طرف به ازای x=0 برابرن. پس دو طرف با هم برابرن. اینکه مشتق e بتوان x خودش میشه باعث شده که طرف راس رو با اون بسط بنویسن. اگه دقت کنب مشتق طرف راست خود طرف راست میشه
و سومی توضیح میده ln عدد دلخاه رو چطور حساب کنی. یه تصاعد هندسی با قدر نسب منفی ایکس و جمله اول 1 توی محاسبه بکار رفته. گیج نشی ی وقت.
به دو مورد اخر میگیم بسط ماکلورن. ماشین حساب ها بسط ماکلورن توابع رو حساب میکنن. بسط ماکلورن محاسبه هر تابعی رو به صورت مجموعه ای نا متناهای از جمعها و ضربها توضیح میده. ماشین حساب های معمولا 20 جمله اول بسط ماکلورن رو بکار میبرن.

حالا هم جای a و هم جای b قرار بده x و محاسبه ای که سوال کردی رو مطالعه کن.
بقط ی جایی هوپیتال بسته... که اونم چیز پیچیده ای نیست.
 در هر حال این محاسبه نشون میده حد تابع  xpowerx وقتی ایکس به سمت صفر میل میکنه از راست میشه 1. واسه همین ما هم صفر ب توان صفر رو میتونیم تعریف کنیم 1 تا تابع xpowerx پیوسته باشه. وگرنه هیچ جایی نیاز به تعریف صفر ب توان صفر وجود نداره. من خودم اگه کسی بپرسه صفر ب توان صفر جی میشه میگم تعریف نشده.   @mohammacl

----------


## پویا دقتی

> این اثبات رو میگی ؟ 
> نمیدونم چرا هیچی ازش نمیفهمم



برای محاسبه حد توابع توانی ، از طرف ln می گیریم و سپس تابع را ساده کرده و مثلا در اینجا از هوپیتال استفاده کرده و حد را محاسبه می کنیم

----------


## amin278

> استدلالت خلاف قوانین منطقه. 
> اگه  a صفر باشه که کلا دور باطل زدی. پس فرض کنیم a صفر نیست. حالا که  a صفر نیست تو بعد از تساوی سوم، تقسیم بر صفر انجام دادی که از غلط بودنش اطمینان داریم. پس چیزی که بدست میاری رو با منطقی که قابل پزیرش نیست بدست اوردی.


طبیعتا نه b صفره نه a وگرنه به جاشون همون صفرو مینوشتم!!!!
من دارم نشون میدم که به علتی که صفر تقسیم بر صفر تعریف نشده صفر به توان صفر هم تعریف نشدست و این دو تا مقداری ندارن که با هم برابر یا نابرابر باشن
و در واقع صفر تقسیم بر صفر شکل دیگری از صفر به توان صفره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> طبیعتا نه b صفره نه a وگرنه به جاشون همون صفرو مینوشتم!!!!
> من دارم نشون میدم که به علتی که صفر تقسیم بر صفر تعریف نشده صفر به توان صفر هم تعریف نشدست و این دو تا مقداری ندارن که با هم برابر یا نابرابر باشن
> و در واقع صفر تقسیم بر صفر شکل دیگری از صفر به توان صفره


این کاملا نمیشه ! شما به من بگو صفر به توان 1 تعریف شدست یا نه ؟؟
پس این چیه ؟:

----------


## Ultra

*یه سوال زیبا از احتمال پیوسته

-در پرتاب یک سکه به شعاع یک سانتیمتر بر روی یک مثلث متساوی الاضلاع به ارتفاع 5
مرکز سکه همواره درون مثلث قرار میگیرد
احتمال اینکه این سکه به تمامی درون مثلث واقع شود چقدر است؟
 @SUBZERO @dmb*

----------


## Enigma

رادیکال ۳ ضرب در 8/15

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *یه سوال زیبا از احتمال پیوسته
> 
> -در پرتاب یک سکه به شعاع یک سانتیمتر بر روی یک مثلث متساوی الاضلاع به ارتفاع 5
> مرکز سکه همواره درون مثلث قرار میگیرد
> احتمال اینکه این سکه به تمامی درون مثلث واقع شود چقدر است؟
>  @SUBZERO @dmb*



مرکز دایره(سکه) باید درون مثلث قرمز رنگ باشه. اضلاع دو مثلث قرمز و آبی موازی هم و فاصله اضلاع موازی 1 واحده.
امیدوارم توی محاسبه اشتباه نکرده باشم.

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SUBZERO


فایل پیوست 55408
مرکز دایره(سکه) باید درون مثلث قرمز رنگ باشه. اضلاع دو مثلث قرمز و آبی موازی هم و فاصله اضلاع موازی 1 واحده.
امیدوارم توی محاسبه اشتباه نکرده باشم.
چرا اشتباه کردم. مساحت مثلث بر حسب ارتفاعش دو برابر اون چیزیه ک نوشتم. پس جواب اخر رو هم باید دو برابر کنیم.


توی محاسباتت اشتباه کردی
جواب میشه نسبت ارتفاع های اون دو مثلث به توان دو
که میشه دو پنجم به توان دو

ارتفاع مثلث بزرگ 5 هست
خودت یک دو سانتیمتر و یک یک سانتیمتر رو به دست آوردی
از پنج کم کنی میشه دو
*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *
> 
> توی محاسباتت اشتباه کردی
> جواب میشه نسبت ارتفاع های اون دو مثلث به توان دو
> که میشه دو پنجم به توان دو
> 
> ارتفاع مثلث بزرگ 5 هست
> خودت یک دو سانتیمتر و یک یک سانتیمتر رو به دست آوردی
> از پنج کم کنی میشه دو
> *


میدونم. سر پا تو ماشبن نمیشه مسله حل کرد. مخصوصا وقتی ی گاو ب اسم فرهاد رانندگی میکنه.
نمیدونم چرا مربع نسبت ارتفاع ها را از 1 کم کردم. از اون بدتر نفهمیدم چرا جواب رو در مساحت مثلث اول ضرب کردم.
شاید وقتی دمبال پیدا کردن ارتفاع مثلث دوم بودم، صورت مسله رو فراموش کردم و ب عقلم نرسید چک کنم حالا مسله چی میخاست ازم.
دقت کردی من چی رو حساب کرده بودم؟ مساحت قسمتی ک بین دو مثلثه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Phenotype_2

ی مسله از احتمال هم من بپرسم؟
دو تا جعبه داریم. یکی شامل 2 مهره سفید و 3 مهره سیاه و دیگری 4 مهره سفید و 5 مهره سیاه. سه مهره به تصادف از جعبه ها بیرون میکشیم. احتمال اینکه یکشون سفید باشه چقده؟
 @Ultra و بقیه دوستان.

----------


## broslee

> ی مسله از احتمال هم من بپرسم؟
> دو تا جعبه داریم. یکی شامل 2 مهره سفید و 3 مهره سیاه و دیگری 4 مهره سفید و 5 مهره سیاه. سه مهره به تصادف از جعبه ها بیرون میکشیم. احتمال اینکه یکشون سفید باشه چقده؟
>  @Ultra و بقیه دوستان.


تو بین جعبه ها ترجیحی قائل نشدی مثل اینکه هر دو تا جعبه رو با هم ترکیب کنیم.

یکیشون سفید باشه شامل سه حالت 
یکی سفید/دوتا سفید/سه تا سفید 
میشه.

از احتمال متمم میریم.
شانس هر سه سیاه میشه 8/14 *7/13 *6/12
=4/13

 جواب میشه9/13

----------


## Phenotype_2

> تو بین جعبه ها ترجیحی قائل نشدی مثل اینکه هر دو تا جعبه رو با هم ترکیب کنیم.
> 
> یکیشون سفید باشه شامل سه حالت 
> یکی سفید/دوتا سفید/سه تا سفید 
> میشه.
> 
> از احتمال متمم میریم.
> شانس هر سه سیاه میشه 8/14 *7/13 *6/12
> =4/13
> ...


اینکه گفتی دو جعبه رو میتونیم یکی کنیم صحیح و زیبا بود.
اینکه یکیشون سفید باشه شامل دو یا سه تاسفید بودن هم میشه هم ب درستی فهمیدی.
ولی با توجه ب نوع انتخاب سه مهره از جعبه ها(صورت مسله میگه میگه سه مهره از جعبه ها انتخاب میکنیم) اینجور برداشت میشه ک انتخابها ترتیب ندارن و سه مهره با هم انتخاب شده. ن اینکه یکی پس از دیگری انتخاب کرده باشیم. پس شیوه محاسبت که انتخاب اول و دوم و سوم قایل شدی صحیح نیست.

احتمال متمم رو بکار میبریم و احتمال هر سه سیاه باشن رو از 1 کم میکنیم.
فضای نمونه ای تعداد روشهای اننخاب 3 مهره از 14 مهره س. پیشامد مطلوب تعداد روشهای انتخاب 3 مهره از 8 مهره س.

البته بحسب اتفاق نتیجه ای ک بدست اوردی با نتیجه استدلال صحیح یکیه. اونم بخاطر اینکه بدمبال محاسبه احتمال سه مهره سیاه(هم رنگ) هستیم.
بازم فک کنم ضربها رو درست انجام ندادی. نتیجه حاصلضرب اون سه کسر میشه 2/13 ن 4/13.

----------


## broslee

> اینکه گفتی دو جعبه رو میتونیم یکی کنیم صحیح و زیبا بود.
> اینکه یکیشون سفید باشه شامل دو یا سه تاسفید بودن هم میشه هم ب درستی فهمیدی.
> ولی با توجه ب نوع انتخاب سه مهره از جعبه ها(صورت مسله میگه میگه سه مهره از جعبه ها انتخاب میکنیم) اینجور برداشت میشه ک انتخابها ترتیب ندارن و سه مهره با هم انتخاب شده. ن اینکه یکی پس از دیگری انتخاب کرده باشیم. پس شیوه محاسبت که انتخاب اول و دوم و سوم قایل شدی صحیح نیست.
> 
> احتمال متمم رو بکار میبریم و احتمال هر سه سیاه باشن رو از 1 کم میکنیم.
> فضای نمونه ای تعداد روشهای اننخاب 3 مهره از 14 مهره س. پیشامد مطلوب تعداد روشهای انتخاب 3 مهره از 8 مهره س.
> 
> البته بحسب اتفاق نتیجه ای ک بدست اوردی با نتیجه استدلال صحیح یکیه. اونم بخاطر اینکه بدمبال محاسبه احتمال سه مهره سیاه(هم رنگ) هستیم.
> بازم فک کنم ضربها رو درست انجام ندادی. نتیجه حاصلضرب اون سه کسر میشه 2/13 ن 4/13.


جالبه 

روش من و تو یکیه.

c(8,3) رو بخوای حساب کنی میشه 8 * 7 * 6 بخش بر 3!

c(14,3) میشه 14 * 13 * 12 بخش بر 3!

از تقسیم اولی بردومی 3! ها با هم میرن.

اگه کسر رو به سه کسر تبدیل کنیم میشه 8/14 . 7/13 . 6/12

یعنی همونی که من نوشتم.
با ماشین حساب در اومد 2/13

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اینکه گفتی دو جعبه رو میتونیم یکی کنیم صحیح و زیبا بود.
> اینکه یکیشون سفید باشه شامل دو یا سه تاسفید بودن هم میشه هم ب درستی فهمیدی.
> ولی با توجه ب نوع انتخاب سه مهره از جعبه ها(صورت مسله میگه میگه سه مهره از جعبه ها انتخاب میکنیم) اینجور برداشت میشه ک انتخابها ترتیب ندارن و سه مهره با هم انتخاب شده. ن اینکه یکی پس از دیگری انتخاب کرده باشیم. پس شیوه محاسبت که انتخاب اول و دوم و سوم قایل شدی صحیح نیست.
> 
> احتمال متمم رو بکار میبریم و احتمال هر سه سیاه باشن رو از 1 کم میکنیم.
> فضای نمونه ای تعداد روشهای اننخاب 3 مهره از 14 مهره س. پیشامد مطلوب تعداد روشهای انتخاب 3 مهره از 8 مهره س.
> 
> البته بحسب اتفاق نتیجه ای ک بدست اوردی با نتیجه استدلال صحیح یکیه. اونم بخاطر اینکه بدمبال محاسبه احتمال سه مهره سیاه(هم رنگ) هستیم.
> بازم فک کنم ضربها رو درست انجام ندادی. نتیجه حاصلضرب اون سه کسر میشه 2/13 ن 4/13.


میگما . اون مساله که عهد بوق برات گذاشتم برام توضیح میدی ک چطور امکان داره ؟؟؟هنوز برام سواله ! قضیه همون جایزه و بز !

----------


## Phenotype_2

> میگما . اون مساله که عهد بوق برات گذاشتم برام توضیح میدی ک چطور امکان داره ؟؟؟هنوز برام سواله ! قضیه همون جایزه و بز !


بز؟ کدوم بز؟ اها... گاوها و بزا؟ یادم نیست ی بار دیگه مسله رو بزار همینجا.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بز؟ کدوم بز؟ اها... گاوها و بزا؟ یادم نیست ی بار دیگه مسله رو بزار همینجا.


این باو !:
فرض کنید که در یک مسابقه تلویزیونی شرکت کرده‌اید و میان سه در باید یکی را انتخاب کنید. پشت یکی از درها یک ماشین است و پشت دو در دیگر دو بز. شما یکی از درها را انتخاب می‌کنید (مثلاً در شمارهٔ ۱). مجری برنامه که می‌داند پشت هر در چه چیزی است، در دیگری را باز می‌کند (مثلاً در شمارهٔ سه) و به شما نشان می‌دهد که پشتش یک بز است. بعد از شما می‌پرسد که «می‌خواهید در شمارهٔ ۱ را با شمارهٔ ۲ تاخت بزنید؟» آیا به سود شماست که انتخابتان را عوض کنید؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> جالبه 
> 
> روش من و تو یکیه.
> 
> C(8,3) رو بخوای حساب کنی میشه 8 * 7 * 6 بخش بر 3!
> 
> C(14,3) میشه 14 * 13 * 12 بخش بر 3!
> 
> از تقسیم اولی بردومی 3! ها با هم میرن.
> ...


اره. فرق میکنه. وقتی تکی تکی در میاری... ترتیب قایل شدی. چون مثلا میگی مهرم اولم سفید بود دومی سیاه. به دو روش میشه به ترتیب انتخاب کرد.
1. به ترتیب با جایگزاری....
2. به ترتیب بدون جایگزاری.

الان تو ب ترتیب و بدون جایگزاری حساب کرده بودی توی این مسله. ینی چیزی ک مد نظر مسله نبود.
واسه مسله ما انتخاب به ترتیب با جایگزاری فضای نمونه ای رو میکنه 14×14×14. برای انتخاب با ترتیب بدون جایگزاری فضای نمونه ای کاهش پیدا میکنه در هر مرحله ینی میشه 14×13×12 حالت.

ی نوع انتخاب دیگه هم هست. دستتو میکنی تو جعبه و سه تا رو با هم میکشی بیرون. وقتی دستتو کشیدی بیرون نمیتونی بگی اول یا دومی یا سومی چ رنگ بود. فضای نمونه ای در این حالت میشه c (14،3. شبیه به ترتیب بدون جایگزاریه با این تفاوت ک ترتیبی وجود نداره. چون سه مهره به 6 روش میشه جابجا کرد پس هر 6 حالت از انتخاب سه مهره به ترتیب و بدون جایگزاری متناظر با ی حالت از روش انتخاب سه مهره هم زمانه.

برای انتخاب سه مهره از 14 مهره به ترتیب بدون جایگزازی تو p (14,3 رو حساب میکنی ولی در انتخاب 3 مهره همزمان c (14,3  رو باید حساب کنی. اولی 6 برابر دومیه. روش استدلال و محاسبه ترکیب و تبدیل رو ی بار دیگه از کتابهای درسیت بخون. 
کلا انالیز ترکیبی شامل 4 مدل سادس که از اصل ضرب بدست میان. شباهتها خیلی زیادن و تفاوتها ظریف.
جایگشت(با و بدون اشیا تکراری)
تبدیل(با و بدون اشیای تکراری)
ترکیب یا انتخاب
توزیع

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



این باو !:
فرض کنید که در یک مسابقه تلویزیونی شرکت کرده‌اید و میان سه در باید یکی را انتخاب کنید. پشت یکی از درها یک ماشین است و پشت دو در دیگر دو بز. شما یکی از درها را انتخاب می‌کنید (مثلاً در شمارهٔ ۱). مجری برنامه که می‌داند پشت هر در چه چیزی است، در دیگری را باز می‌کند (مثلاً در شمارهٔ سه) و به شما نشان می‌دهد که پشتش یک بز است. بعد از شما می‌پرسد که «می‌خواهید در شمارهٔ ۱ را با شمارهٔ ۲ تاخت بزنید؟» آیا به سود شماست که انتخابتان را عوض کنید؟





خب این یکی از معروف ترین مسائل احتماله

مسئله مونتی هال

مشکل کجاست؟*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> این باو !:
> فرض کنید که در یک مسابقه تلویزیونی شرکت کرده‌اید و میان سه در باید یکی را انتخاب کنید. پشت یکی از درها یک ماشین است و پشت دو در دیگر دو بز. شما یکی از درها را انتخاب می‌کنید (مثلاً در شمارهٔ ۱). مجری برنامه که می‌داند پشت هر در چه چیزی است، در دیگری را باز می‌کند (مثلاً در شمارهٔ سه) و به شما نشان می‌دهد که پشتش یک بز است. بعد از شما می‌پرسد که «می‌خواهید در شمارهٔ ۱ را با شمارهٔ ۲ تاخت بزنید؟» آیا به سود شماست که انتخابتان را عوض کنید؟


قبل از پوچ شدن یکی از درها با سه در هم شانس مواج بودیم. بعد از پوچ شدن یکی از در ها با دو در هم شانس روبرو هستیم. چی باعث میشه بعصیا فک کن با پوچ شدن یکی از درها، دو در باقی مونده هم شانس نیستن رو من نمیدونم. اگه تو دیلی داری توصیح بده ما یاد بگیریم.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> خب این یکی از معروف ترین مسائل احتماله
> 
> مسئله مونتی هال
> 
> مشکل کجاست؟*


مشکل اینه :
 :Yahoo (94): 



> قبل از پوچ شدن یکی از درها با سه در هم شانس مواج بودیم. بعد از پوچ شدن یکی از در ها با دو در هم شانس روبرو هستیم. چی باعث میشه بعصیا فک کن با پوچ شدن یکی از درها، دو در باقی مونده هم شانس نیستن رو من نمیدونم. اگه تو دیلی داری توصیح بده ما یاد بگیریم.


اگه جدول احتمالاتشو بکشی میبینی بعد از حذف یک درب با تغییر درب انتخاب شده شانس بیشتر میشه !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> خب توکه از پشت در خبر نداری
> شاید مجری در جایزه رو حذف کنه*


نه توی خود مساله اومده یک در پوچ حذف میشه !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> قبل از پوچ شدن یکی از درها با سه در هم شانس مواج بودیم. بعد از پوچ شدن یکی از در ها با دو در هم شانس روبرو هستیم. چی باعث میشه بعصیا فک کن با پوچ شدن یکی از درها، دو در باقی مونده هم شانس نیستن رو من نمیدونم. اگه تو دیلی داری توصیح بده ما یاد بگیریم.


در صورتی که a انتخاب بشه:
فایل پیوست 55485

----------


## Phenotype_2

> مشکل اینه :
> 
> 
> 
> اگه جدول احتمالاتشو بکشی میبینی بعد از حذف یک درب با تغییر درب انتخاب شده شانس بیشتر میشه !


چن سال پیش از تهران ی کتاب خریدم ب قیمت 5 تا تک تومن. باور کن راست میگم. دختره ک کتاب رو دید دستم ی لیبل 5000 تومنی زد رو کتاب گفت قیمت کتا 5000 تومنه. گفتم یا کتاب رو 5 تا تک تومن ب من میدی یا همین الان زنگ میزنم بیان اینجا رو تخته کنن. قیمت کتاب توی کل کشور مقطوعه. نمیتونی ب سلیقه خودت ی قیمت جدید بزنی روش. من توی کتاب خریدین ناشی نیستم. در واقه رفته بودم ی کتاب بخرم که اصلا پیدا نمیشد. بعداز کلی اینور اونور گشتن با ی دختره رفتیم تو انبار ی کتاب خونه واسه لاسه زدن. :Yahoo (94):  شوخی کردم. رفتیم کتابه رو پیدا کنیم. دختره رفت و من شرو کردم بگشتن توی خاک و خلا. کتابه رو پیدا نکردم ولی ی کتاب دیدم مال عهد تیرکمون ب اسم چگونه ریاضی دان شدم. 
زندگی 5 تا ریاضی دان بود. اسم یکیشون پل اوردیش بود.ویژگی جالب اردیش ک بزرگترین ریاضی دان زمان خودش بود این بود که جواب تقریبا هر مسله ای رو بی درنگ میداد. ینی این بشر خیلی سریع به استدال حل مسله میرسید.
الان ک Ultra اسم این معما رو گفت من گوگلش کردم و ی مقاله توی ویکیپدیا دیدم. توی این مقاله گفته بود پل اوردیش تا وقتی برنامه شبیه سازی این مسله با کامپیوتر رو ندیده بود نپزیرفت که فرقی هست بین عوض کردن یا نکردن انتخاب درها.

اونوقت تو برگشتی ب من میگی ی نمودار بکشم و ببینم؟

 ببین خیلی راحت با ی سیستم برنامه نویسی که بتونی ی عدد رندم نابزرگتر از 4 تولید کنه میشه ی برنامه شبیه سازی نوشت. ب این صورت:
برنامه رو جوری مینویسیم ک ازمایش رو 2n بار تکرار کنه. n بار با فرض ثایت نگه داشتن انتخاب در و n بار با فرض عوض کردن انتخاب در. یا ی حلقه که هر دو ازمایش رو یکی بعد از دیگری انجام بدم. هر ازمایش به کمک عدد رندم نابزرگتر از 4 قابل شبیه سازیه. برنامه تعداد پیروزشدن های دو نوع ازمایش رو جمع میکنه. با جمع کردن تعداد پیروز شدن های هر نوع ازمایش میشه احتمال پیروز شدن یا شکست خوردن در هر نوع ازمایش رو بدست اورد. فک کنم اگه n رو 1 میلیون بگیریم مناسب باشه. کامپیوترهای امروزی میتونن توی کسری از ی ثاینه برنامه رو اجرا کنن.
فقط در صورتی که نتایج اجرای این برنامه متفاوت باشه میتونم بپزیریم ک عوض کردن در به نفع شرکتت کنندس.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چن سال پیش از تهران ی کتاب خریدم ب قیمت 5 تا تک تومن. باور کن راست میگم. دختره ک کتاب رو دید دستم ی لیبل 5000 تومنی زد رو کتاب گفت قیمت کتا 5000 تومنه. گفتم یا کتاب رو 5 تا تک تومن ب من میدی یا همین الان زنگ میزنم بیان اینجا رو تخته کنن. فیمت کتاب توی کل کشور مقطوعه. نمیتونی ب سلیقه خودت ی قیمت جدید بزنی روش. در واقه رفته بودم ی کتاب بخرم که اصلا پیدا نمیشد. بعداز کلی اینور اونور گشتن با ی دختره رفتیم تو انبار ی کتاب خونه واسه لاسه زدن. شوخی کردم. رفتیم کتابه رو پیدا کنیم. من کتابه رو پیدا نکردم ولی ی کتاب دیدم مال عهد تیرکمون ب اسم چگونه ریاضی دان شدم. 
> زندگی 5 تا ریاضی دان بود. اسم یکیشون پل اوردیش بود.ویژگی جالب اردیش ک بزرگترینریاضی دان زمان خودش بود این بود که جواب تقریبا هر مسله ای رو بی درنگ میداد. ینی این بشر خیلی سریع به استدال حل مسله میرسید.
> الان ک Ultra اسم این معما رو گفت من گوگلش کردم و ی مقاله توی ویکیپدیا دیدم. توی این مقاله گفته بود مل اوردیش تا وقتی برنامه شبیه سازی این مسله با کامپیوتر رو تدیده بود نپزیرفت که فرقی هست بین عوض کردن یا نکردن انتخاب. 
> 
> اونوقت تو برگشتی ب من میگی ی نمودار بکشم و ببینم؟
> 
>  ببین خیلی راحت با ی سیستم برنامه نویسی که بتونی ی عدد رندم نابزرگتر از 4 تولید کنه میشه ی برنامه شبیه سازی نوشت. ب این صورت:
> برنامه رو جوری مینویسیم ک ازمایش رو 2n بار تکرار کنه. n بار با فرض ثایت نگه داشتن انتخاب در و n بار با فرض عوض کردن انتخاب در. هر ازمایش به کمک عدد رندم نابزرگتر از 4 قابل شبیه سازیه. برنامه تعداد پیروزشدن های دو نوع ازمایش رو جمع میکنه. با جمع کردن تعداد پیروز شدن های هر نوع ازمایش میشه احتمال پیروز شدن یا شکست خوردن در هر نوع ازمایش رو بدست اورد. فک کنم اگه n رو 1 میلیون بگیریم مناسب باشه. کامپیوترهای امروزی میتونن توی کسری از ی ثاینه برنامه رو اجرا کنن.
> فقط درصدرتی که نتایج اجرای این برنامه متفاوت باشه میتونم بپزیریم ک عوض کردن در به نفع شرکتت کنندس.


خسته نباشی . من استدلال ریاضیش رو میخواستم .... اینکه تجربی تست کنیم که واضحه به جواب میرسیم ! ااینجا هم توضیح داده چه اتفاقی میوفته : مساله ی مونتی هال (با توضیحات ریاضی)
ولی میخوام بدونم چرا اونجوری میشه ؟از لحاض ریاضی اونی که تو گفتی باید درست باشه یعنی احتمال تغییر نکنه ولی چرا تغییر میکنه ؟؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خسته نباشی . من استدلال ریاضیش رو میخواستم .... اینکه تجربی تست کنیم که واضحه به جواب میرسیم ! ااینجا هم توضیح داده چه اتفاقی میوفته : مساله ی مونتی هال (با توضیحات ریاضی)
> ولی میخوام بدونم چرا اونجوری میشه ؟از لحاض ریاضی اونی که تو گفتی باید درست باشه یعنی احتمال تغییر نکنه ولی چرا تغییر میکنه ؟؟


یک ساعت فک کردم تا ب این نتیجه رسید روش من با استراتژی عوض نکردن در متمم روش تو با استراتژی تغییر دره. ینی اگه من و تو توی همزمان توی دو مسابقه در دو جای مختلف با شرایط اولیه یکسان شرکت کنیم و انتخاب اول تو با من یکی باشه بعد از پایان مسابقه یا من برنده شدم یا تو و حتما هم یکیمون برنده شده.
بعد از این نتیجه گیری فورن نتیجه میشه گرفت اگه شانس برنده شدن من 1/2 نباشه قطعا روش یکیمون بر دیگری برتری داره.
چون مطمنم احتمال پیروز شدن من 1 به سه هست پس احتمال پیروز شدن تو باید 2 به سه باشه.

الان کاملا بدیهی میبینم که شانس برنده شدن با این دو استراتژی متمم هم هستن.

----------


## Phenotype_2

همه اعداد سه رقمی ای رو پیدا کنید که با مجموع مکعبات ارقامشون برابر باشن.

----------


## Phenotype_2

بسته هایی ب توالی و گام ب گام وارد سیستم یا از اون خارج میشن و سیستم به بسته ها به ترتیب ورودشون شماره سریال صحیح متوالی نسبت میده. ورود هر بسته همزمان با خروج بسته دیگه ایه. اولین بسته ای که وارد میشه اولین بسته ایه ک خارج میشه. گنجایش سیستم c بسته س. اگه سیستم ب بسته جدیدی ک در حال دریافتشه شماره سریال a رو نسبت بده، شماره سریال بسته ای ک همزمان با a خارج میشه چنده؟

----------


## E=MC2

> همه اعداد سه رقمی ای رو پیدا کنید که با مجموع مکعبات ارقامشون برابر باشن.


دادا انصافا سوالت سخته  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): فرمول داره 
 راه حلشو بلد نیستم            ولی بقیه ارقام حتما باید توش صفر و یک داشته باشه
 
     370=3*3+7*3+0*3
3*3+7*3+1*3=371

----------

